
Ask HN: How do you block ads and trackers on iOS these days? - wunderwaffe
Now that Apple allows content blocking in Safari&#x2F;iOS - what is a good way to do it? I don&#x27;t want to install some random adblocker app and then that app will track me even more. How do you guys do it?
======
stephenr
Safari content blockers explicitly can't track you - they dont contain active
code they provide a series of rules in a json blob.

I personally use 1blocker on iOS and macOS. Ive also written some 1blocker
packages (custom rules that can be distributed) -
[https://bitbucket.org/stephenreay/1blocker-
packages](https://bitbucket.org/stephenreay/1blocker-packages)

------
zha
Install Firefox Focus. It has content blocker which cleans up ads and trackers
on mobile safari.

